

Quickly Clear Google+ Default List of Circles with New Chrome Extension  - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/quickly-clear-google-default-list-of-circles-with-new-chrome.html

======
cek
Cracks me up how managing Google+ Circles has become work.

I keep hoping someone comes up with a metaphor/system for managing the ultra-
dynamic nature of real human relationships in a way that does not require
admin tools like this.

